# TWEWY Drawings!



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's some TWEWY drawings I made about a year or so ago 


Spoiler: Drawings





















Sorry that it's sideways =/


They're pretty crappy, I can do much better now, but I thought I'd share these.
Please vote what you think


----------



## Lia (Jun 29, 2016)

All images uploaded now, feast your eyes, or.. something like that idk...


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

All images uploaded in high quality now


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2016)

I like it. You keep on doing that, don't be like me who stopped. Now I can't even properly draw


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Akira said:


> I like it. You keep on doing that, don't be like me who stopped. Now I can't even properly draw


Thanks  If you want to be able to draw, just practise tracing stuff at first, then start drawing for real  That's how I learned to draw.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 11, 2016)

Truly one of the best DS games of all time. Incredible job, dude!


----------



## Lia (Aug 14, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Truly one of the best DS games of all time. Incredible job, dude!


Thank you!


----------

